# Just tried my first attempt at blender hash



## tokemon (Jul 12, 2008)

I managed to score a half sack of the kind yesterday so the Z of schwag I had started looking like expermental hash fodder. I tossed it in the blender with plenty of ice cold water and ice, strained and threw it in the fridge. I have a larger sediment layer than I expected to have considering the grass wasn't that good. The color of the sediment is bout right, a sandy yellowish color. Is it possible I got a good pull from dirt weed? I can't wait to see what my final results are.
:banana:

PS I say dirt weed but it would get you high.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 12, 2008)

good luck, let us know how it turns out


----------



## Dub_j (Jul 12, 2008)

i want to do this with my plants after they are harvested good luck and take your time. interested to see how it worked...


----------



## Hick (Jul 12, 2008)

tokemon said:
			
		

> I managed to score a half sack of the kind yesterday so the Z of schwag I had started looking like expermental hash fodder. I tossed it in the blender with plenty of ice cold water and ice, strained and threw it in the fridge. I have a larger sediment layer than I expected to have considering the grass wasn't that good. The color of the sediment is bout right, a sandy yellowish color. Is it possible I got a good pull from dirt weed? I can't wait to see what my final results are.
> :banana:
> 
> PS I say dirt weed but it would get you high.


any... material with trichomes will yeild hash. 
IMO you should be pleasantly surprised 
let us know


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 13, 2008)

Something to add ...

If you make hash you really concentrate it, crap bag weed can make really strong hash, ok it may only be a little of it, but you took all its trich's off and you have it all in your hash lump.


----------



## tokemon (Jul 13, 2008)

I have it drying now. I think I left it in the fridge too long, it's reaaaaaly green


----------



## tcbud (Jul 13, 2008)

You get the recipe here?


----------



## tokemon (Jul 13, 2008)

No just used the general method for blender hash that you find everywhere online. Does this green mean I got crap?


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 14, 2008)

ive found that with blender hash i always end up with low(er) grade hash, it brakes the weed up to much causing the hash to have plant material in it.this is prolly why your hash is green. next time let the herb soak up the water first before you blend it and it wont break up as much.....hope this helps


----------



## ms4ms (Jul 14, 2008)

I was happy to see this post. I made some blender hash a couple months ago. A friend said it was kief but it is solid and I can break pieces of the bigger chunks. It to is very green but I can see some of the colors from the buds I threw in the plant mix. It is almost a 2 toke monster. Doesn't take much to get there.


----------



## tokemon (Jul 14, 2008)

Well I just smoked some. I took about three regular sized tokes and felt like I had a buzz almost immediatly. I'm not baked but I do have a buzz. I notice since it's totally dry it is not as green it's defenitly more yellow that it was. It is really powdery though. I can't seem to compress it into any shape it's like sand or something. I'm afraid to heat it for fear of ruining it. 

I'm happy with it though. I will be trying this again. All comments and suggestions welcome.


----------



## Hick (Jul 14, 2008)

tokemon said:
			
		

> Well I just smoked some. I took about three regular sized tokes and felt like I had a buzz almost immediatly. I'm not baked but I do have a buzz. I notice since it's totally dry it is not as green it's defenitly more yellow that it was. It is really powdery though. I can't seem to compress it into any shape it's like sand or something. I'm afraid to heat it for fear of ruining it.
> 
> I'm happy with it though. I will be trying this again. All comments and suggestions welcome.


get yourself two C-clamps and two blocks of wood. Wrap your hash in wax paper or confection paper. Place it between the blocks of wood. C-clamps go on opposing sides. Screw 'em down "TIGHT". ..


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 15, 2008)

hey tokemon, high five to ya, sorry if im too noticable around here hehe just that miss ya coming over here and have blast with us  everything good here,  still man rules this roof where we stays   about that hash, I did tried toss all what we had even not sticky, and we put ices in the bucket and water and soak the rest, i use the mixer from kitchen that we do with cake and mash potatos, i keep on mix it for a hour,  then drain it with handcheif to catch all hashes, then use spoon and collect it all,  leave it air dry for over night, now u got some hash!  enjoy,  i would recommend use hick s method up there, good idea after air dry.    I miss ya! im sure WE do miss ya! haha


----------



## tokemon (Jul 15, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> get yourself two C-clamps and two blocks of wood. Wrap your hash in wax paper or confection paper. Place it between the blocks of wood. C-clamps go on opposing sides. Screw 'em down "TIGHT". ..


Sure enuff I got a poker chip today  thanks Hick.


----------



## tokemon (Jul 15, 2008)

jarrett.simmons said:
			
		

> hey tokemon, high five to ya, sorry if im too noticable around here hehe just that miss ya coming over here and have blast with us  everything good here,  still man rules this roof where we stays   about that hash, I did tried toss all what we had even not sticky, and we put ices in the bucket and water and soak the rest, i use the mixer from kitchen that we do with cake and mash potatos, i keep on mix it for a hour,  then drain it with handcheif to catch all hashes, then use spoon and collect it all,  leave it air dry for over night, now u got some hash!  enjoy,  i would recommend use hick s method up there, good idea after air dry.    I miss ya! im sure WE do miss ya! haha


You didn't pour the mixed up grass/water through the hankerchief and toss the water out did you?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2008)

have you made iso hash oil to? if so what way do you thiink is easier, better, faster, etc. i wanna try this method next as hashoil getin old now. and i want a hash chunk..


----------



## tokemon (Jul 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> have you made iso hash oil to? if so what way do you thiink is easier, better, faster, etc. i wanna try this method next as hashoil getin old now. and i want a hash chunk..


I have not tried iso extraction yet. I still have the spent bud from my blender experment and plan on doing iso extraction on it. I will probablly try that tomorrow infact. I thought you were supposed to make the hash then use butane on what was left to get the last of the goodness out. Is the oil like hash when it's smoked? How do you smoke your oil?


----------



## tokemon (Jul 20, 2008)

So I just tried the iso deal. It was way easy. I didn't get much but what little bit I did get is pretty strong. I gathered it up with a razor blade and wiped the excess from the blade on a cigarette and smoked it. Yeah I'm pretty damn high right about now  

I can't wait to do these things with good bud.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah i find it to be too easy nice if your almost out of good smoke. i smoke it bongs with fine broken nugz so it dont stick all over your fingers, or i rub it on joint or blunt and roll one up. what thats sick you got 2 batchs from same weed cant wait for my trimmins and stuff try blender.you got any pics of your hash chunk?


----------



## tokemon (Jul 20, 2008)

I tried to take a pic of the hash chunk but my phone cam sucks for something that small. It is about the size of a dime. Color is greenish yellow brown with a few black spots.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2008)

man cant wait to get hash chunk, does it bubble?


----------



## tokemon (Jul 20, 2008)

No bubble  I think I will try the traditional method of seperating the trichomes dry next. If I can find some fine screen. I don't think the blender method is capable of such a pure extraction as to get bubble hash but I could be wrong.


----------



## Hick (Jul 20, 2008)

tokemon said:
			
		

> No bubble  I think I will try the traditional method of seperating the trichomes dry next. If I can find some fine screen. I don't think the blender method is capable of such a pure extraction as to get bubble hash but I could be wrong.


  I think the blender "beats" the material too much, pulverizes it. You recover too much veg material to expect "bubble"..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2008)

so any tips on geting it the purest quality? it sounds similar to bubble hash method without the bubblebags. i thought my buddy made it a way like you did and his bubbled but idk? will a golden coffee filter and some regular one provide a purer quality? lots of quistions i just like to know what im geting myself into ya kno. thanks


----------



## Hick (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a 7 bag kit. I usually only run 5.
 I've found that by simply stirring the ice water/material mix with a wooden spoon, and running that through the bags. I return a good/excellent quality hash, with one screen yeilding a batch of _pure bubble_. I'll then run the same batch a second time, useing a cordless drill and paint stirrer for 10-15 minutes, and filter it. Still great quality, but never the pure bubble.


----------



## tokemon (Jul 20, 2008)

So how much weed do I need to use to get enough hash to make it worth while? Like 4 or 5 grams of good bubble.


----------



## Hick (Jul 21, 2008)

..last bag run I did was probably...8 oz of pretty high-grade trim. I yielded about 3 g of pure bubble, and about 20 g of hash.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

man got kotton mouth before i even wake and baked thinkin of some fine bubble hash... its starting to get a dry of sensi around so i might have to pic of oz or 2 of b grade to try this, mann i love hash.. so does this method taste alot better then iso oil? you can cure this method of hash too right?


----------



## FlndrzFlash (Jul 21, 2008)

Does anyone save males for use in making hash?


----------



## Hick (Jul 21, 2008)

Unless it is an _"exceptional"_ male specimen, it won't have trichomes, without trichomes, hash is not an option.

ps.. If you have a male, laden with trich's.... BREED it to your best fem..


----------



## Driphuse (Aug 4, 2008)

I plan on trying the gumby method with my trimmings. well, it's actually quite similar to what you did. I hope it'll work well for me.

here's the youtube guide: hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kbCtKE2Ghk 

(just in case you haven't heared of it yet.)


----------

